# Staying home



## Wetwalker (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi all just thought I'd drop by and introduce myself. Ive just upgraded from caravaning to Motorhome(?)  and it would seem Ive done it at the wrong time. Ive 40yrs of experience wild camping being an x mountain guide but have to admit wild camping with a motorhome intrigues me looking forward to getting out there once the restrictions are over.
Stay safe
Ian


----------



## Robmac (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mjvw (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi from the North East.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim,wish i had of got a van many years back,best thing ever.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome from the North East


----------



## izwozral (Apr 8, 2020)

Hiya.


----------



## The laird (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy fingers crossed we will all be out and a outsoon


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Ian, welcome from West Yorkshire.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome from god’s country Cornwall 
Yes can’t wait to get a move on!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## Wetwalker (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for the replies can't wait to escape.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## izwozral (Apr 9, 2020)

Lock down extended for another week - so far.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 9, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Lock down extended for another week - so far.


And the rest, don’t bank on it being lifted anytime soon!!!!


----------



## Steve and Julie (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wetwalker (Apr 13, 2020)

It's a pain can't even take the van back to get the snags repaired. The nordelettronica ne237 controller and the sun control sc300m is charging the leisure battery but not the vehicle battery so im having to run a fused lead to the vehicle battery so that it doesnt discharge. The sc300m heat sink isn't the best but came with the vehicle from new I'll  be changing that during the coming week.

Stay safe

Ian


----------

